# Canon Pro-1 Printer (Brand New) Paper Feed Problems



## LovePhotography (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi,
I just opened my new Canon Pro-1 printer that I bought on the rebate over Christmas 2015 time frame. It came seemingly undamaged. It prints fine, BUT the last bit of paper, about 1 inch from the trailing edge of the paper has two rub marks on it, on the far left and far right. Like its not feeding properly. The gray rub marks are about 1 in wide and a half inch high. I am feeding Canon Pixma Photo Pater Plus Glossy II paper. It happens on every page. 
Anybody else have this issue? Any suggestions? I took pics with my iPhone if anyone wants so see them.
Thanks,
Love Photography


----------

